# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] For 3.3.5 + Profiles Warr//Hunter//Shaman//Druid//Paladin//Interupt COMPILATION

## caca1996

Hello people first sorry my english, im spanish. I collect a few scripts for pqr wow version 3.3.5 witch which include:

Feral Druid PVE/PVP - The same profile works really well for pvp and pve.

Warrior Arms PVP/ Fury PVE - I have to modify the pvp profile, it just made the simple rotation of arms warrior but dont reflect, interrupt or change instance (if anyone can help me with that I would appreciate it)

Elemental Shaman PVP - its from Farelos, i dont modify anything

Restoration Druid PVP - For BG and Arenas, i never use resto druid but works fine into the feral.

MM Hunter PVP / SV Hunter PVP - Interrupt cast and have own rotation

RETRY Paladin PVE / TANK Paladin PVE - Works really good

Custom Interrupt Profile - I modify some spells to interrupt

PD: I dont know the most creators of this scripts, its just a compilation. If someone want to share too another profiles for another classes or better profiles for 3.3.5a can do it.

LINK: PQR1.1.1 + Profiles For 3.3.5a.rar

----------


## ImogenOC

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/b...is/1424238478/



```
 File identification
MD5 fc85233c09fd268507dd8f6297169e47
SHA1 d3ccfcdc22823ed637eff33ec123bff4491f5b50
SHA256 b980cc876b1be33ecf4b97434de2bd0de6db44f50af6b9290aab944a1e419df5
ssdeep3072:quVz0PfKWRjdHWsiTWQ40gsb+wB0KO7ku8UsEszMG0ZRpZ4H/R9dm+lhTpN/JaLG:q0C1R2M2+0ZMkB7zREpiZhTr43q05I
File size 221.4 KB ( 226706 bytes )
File type RAR
Magic literalRAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32
TrID	RAR Archive (83.3%)
REALbasic Project (16.6%)
Tagsrar
 VirusTotal metadata
First submission 2015-02-18 05:47:58 UTC ( 1 minute ago )
Last submission 2015-02-18 05:47:58 UTC ( 1 minute ago )
File names	PQR1.1.1 + Profiles For 3.3.5a.rar
 ExifTool file metadata
MIMETypeapplication/x-rar-compressed
ModifyDate2012:01:08 22:19:00
FileTypeRAR
PackingMethodNormal
CompressedSize13085
OperatingSystemWin32
ArchivedFileNamePQR1.1.1\BlackMagic.dll
UncompressedSize37376
```

Possible threats


```
AegisLab	Troj.W32.Gen	20150218
K7AntiVirus	Trojan ( 700000121 )	20150218
K7GW	Trojan ( 700000121 )	20150218
Symantec	WS.Reputation.1	20150218
TrendMicro-HouseCall	Suspici.5DB26E85	20150218
```

Looks clean, false positives come off the injection system from PQR, but you can never be too safe. Thanks for the share +1

----------


## PizzaBringer

не находит игру почему то

----------

